
Multiplayer Tron in the terminal - rbanffy
http://sshtron.zachlatta.com/
======
pram
Umm actually, this game is canonically called Lightcycles _pushes up glasses_

~~~
madmoose
Umm actually, it's originally called Blockade.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockade_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockade_\(video_game\))

[https://twitter.com/nothings/status/944092745282371584](https://twitter.com/nothings/status/944092745282371584)

------
indescions_2017
Congrats on launching, Zach! Wondering if massively mutltiplayer CLI games are
the Next Big Thing for procrastinating programmers? Instead of something that
requires 30 fps rendition, however, it may be prudent to start with an HQ
Trivia style multiple choice live game show ;)

~~~
nerdponx
Will MUDs make a comeback?

------
iforgotpassword
Seems quite laggy, although its probably worse due to hn front-page. I tried
writing a multiplayer tron when I was around 16 which was only meant for lan
and it still suffered from lag in really close combat situations. Granted I
didn't have any resources to read up on how to deal with network delay or
jitter, since this was before the time I had access to the eternal wisdom of
the internet. (And probably wouldn't have understood most of the technical
aspects. I read an article about halo's netcode a while ago and was blown away
by how sophisticated this stuff has gotten)

~~~
indescions_2017
Yes! A classic:

GDC Vault - I Shot You First: Networking the Gameplay of HALO REACH

[http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1014345/I-Shot-You-First-
Networ...](http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1014345/I-Shot-You-First-Networking)

------
osiutino
1) I am a bit confused intially, it takes me almost 30 seconds to realise I
was the red snake.

2) I got disconnected few times because I pressed on arrow keys instead of
WASD keys.

3) I got the same lagging problem.

Buy anyway it’s fun to play:)

------
SalimoS
Trying to connect using terminus[0](iOS ssh app) asking for user/password

[0]
[https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/termius/id549039908?l=en&mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/termius/id549039908?l=en&mt=8)

~~~
earenndil
Just a terminus bug, on openssh there's no password requested.

------
fnl
The only way we ever got this kind of stuff to work, back in the late 80s, was
connecting Atari STs with MIDI cables. But if you're not on a LAN, the lag
will kill the UX - so, a great way to procrastinate in the office :-)

------
larrykwg
Pretty cool idea, but the lag makes it unplayable unfortunately. Also this
random respawn is annoying, it takes a bit of time to find yourself again,
enough time to have already been killed. I guess its too fast, too laggy.

------
infodroid
Debut on Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11234702)

------
stevewillows
I play this every few months with some friends. Its so simple and fun. It's a
little chaotic right now, but still excellent.

Are there any other similar games around?

~~~
zdkl
[http://curvefever.io](http://curvefever.io) Is a pretty cool
lightcycles/tron-likegame, but with curves instead of right angles.

------
bnegreve
> Remember to use WASD to move!

Reminder: WASD keys only make sense if you're using a qwerty keyboard layout.

~~~
zachlatta
Pull requests welcome at
[https://github.com/zachlatta/sshtron](https://github.com/zachlatta/sshtron)!

Dvorak is supported through
[https://github.com/zachlatta/sshtron/commit/0ee0e32b7503ca92...](https://github.com/zachlatta/sshtron/commit/0ee0e32b7503ca9250276d3a375744822cd703e8).

------
make3
Keeps crashing. I guess they might be getting hugged to death.

------
katastic
Kind of frustrating because of how buggy it is. Sometimes your line doesn't
draw filled pieces (there will be holes), the keys don't respond quickly or
predictably enough to drive in single-width corridors. Random artifacts or
people spawning in the borders and immediately dying. (off by one?!)

~~~
bartread
Indeed. It's a really fun idea but I found it just too laggy to be playable.

~~~
zachlatta
Hi friends, apologies for the lag. Bit of a surprise to have this frontpage on
HN.

Currently increasing the size of the server. Should be back online and
playable in ~10 minutes.

~~~
bartread
I am taking great enjoyment from imagining the expression on your face when
you saw the server logs earlier on.

